# Sightron SRS-2 Reflex Sight Flash Sale reduced from $359.99 to only $199.99



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Sightron SRS-2 Reflex Sight Flash Sale reduced from $359.99 to only $199.99 

Made In Japan*

This sale runs through the end of the month and then it goes back to $359.99. Check this deal out and don't miss out. 

[Your choice of the *Sightron SRS-2 Reflex Sight Kit - MOA-2 #40020* or the *Sightron SRS-2 Reflex Sight Kit - MOA-6 #40021*

The SRS-2 reflex sight is handgun rated and provides a large parallax-free heads up display for an unobstructed sight window. The MOA red dot floats in your sight line and illuminates the target's impact point for fast repeatable target acquisition. The all glass lens is multicoated with anti-reflective coatings for glare-free viewing in any lighting conditions. A final hard coating is applied to prevent scratching and easy cleaning.

The MOA dot is ideal for short and long range target placement without obscuring the target.

The SRS-2 uses a CR2032 lithium battery that is housed in a side-mounted O-ring sealed removable battery tray. Now you can replace your battery while keeping your sight mounted which eliminates the need to re-zero after replacing the battery. The sight controls intensity with a 10 position push button switch that features last intensity memory, and auto-off after 5 hours of inactivity.

The sight offers windage and elevation adjustments screws in 1 MOA clicks for precise and repeatable target placement.

Available in 2 MOA and 6 MOA red dots - Your choice only $199.99
Easy access battery tray keeps your sight mounted - No more Re-zeroing
10 position push-button intensity switch
Adjust windage and elevation in 1 MOA clicks
300 hours of normal use battery life
Includes Picatinny Rail Mount

SRS-2 includes:
SRS-2 Reflex Sight
Picatinny Rail Mount
Sight Cover
1.5mm Hex wrench for W/E
Battery Tray Opener
(1) CR2032 Battery
(2) Sight mounting screws
2.5mm Hex wrench for mounting screws
3mm Hex wrench for Picatinny rail

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@gr8fuldoug, any info on what material these two red dot sights are made from? Safe bet it's aluminum, but what grade?


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

It is aluminum but I do not know what grade


----------

